# BWM Vixen 21TD Motorhome for sale



## binas_daddy (Jul 3, 2011)

CLASSIC MOTORHOME FOR SALE
BMW VIXEN 21TD (1986 with only 62,400 miles)
#183 of 376 ever made. Gets positive attention everywhere all the time!
Designed by Bill Collins of DeLorean fame.

•	Good condition, many updates over the years; in use and ready for continued use.
•	Original brochures, manuals and shop guides included.

•	Large bench seat in front - everybody can ride up front with the driver
•	21 ft long - easy to drive, maneuver and park
•	6 ft high - fits in garage with top in lowered position; Power lift top for extra light, ventilation and standing room when camping.
•	8 ft wide - lay flat on rear bed without compromises

•	Light weight (5,100 lbs) fiberglass on steel frame design - few parts to rust
•	Lower coefficient of drag than most cars - 0.29
•	2.5L six cylinder BMW turbo-diesel (pusher) with five speed manual overdrive - really gets 30 mpg!
•	Power steering and power brakes, tilt steering wheel
•	Cruises at 75+ mph on the highway
•	Active owners' community for fellowship, parts and support. www.vixenrv.org

•	Backup, side-view, and interior cameras
•	30-amp 110v shore electric
•	Two 12V house batteries and 1200 watt inverter
•	Webasto diesel-powered cabin and hot water heater - no propane to mess with
•	Microwave, two-burner stovetop, 4 cu ft refrigerator, dual stainless sink
•	Booth-style dinette for four converts to second bed
•	Dash and house air conditioners

•	Wet bath with sink, flush toilet wand shower
•	5 gal Fresh water tank
•	18 gal Grey water tank
•	12 gal Black water tank
•	Through-body transverse storage compartment - fishing rods and skis no problem
•	Large removable exterior cargo trunk
•	Trailer hitch and wiring harness
•	Panasonic am/fm/cd/audio in radio with removable face-plate (four speakers)
•	Full window screens and blinds


----------



## tuckerclan (Sep 4, 2011)

Do you have any pics of your Vixen?
What are you asking for it?
Thanks,
Frank


----------

